# Watch a BMW being stolen in 3 minutes...



## Blaknificent (Sep 3, 2010)

The Ultimate Driving Machine IS NOT the Ultimate Theft-proof Machine. Damn.


----------



## chris328 (Jul 16, 2008)

they couldnt start it? had to roll it away?


----------

